# frog legs



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

it's so weird she does this on occasion. it looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

All of mine do that quite regularly. They love it if you come up from behind and stand over them, then vigorously rub the stomach and sides behind the front legs. Blank stares and drool.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

she's just so lanky it seems wierd. lol. buddy does it all the time. but with her...looks like it hurts her back legs. lol


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Heh, yeah, it does look a bit painful when Bubba gets into position. Once he's got though he looks pretty happy.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

My step-mother's dog lays with his legs straight out behind him, flat to the floor... Now _that_ looks uncomfortable because of the placement of their ankles/joints, but even today with him being overweight, it's his favorite position to sleep.


----------



## Bully_Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

lol I love it when dogs do this! Mine does it on occasion but my moms miniature schnauzer does it all the time! I think it is too funny!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

My Boston does that all the time too LOL


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought about this thread all day. Even so, all I got was this one shot...










*Edited:* This is the best one I could get of Bubba today...


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL, I think it's a riot to see dogs like that! My sons brittany lays like that all the time too!


----------

